
User Goal Tracking in Rails with Vanity and Google Analytics - jonmc12
http://www.viget.com/extend/user-goal-tracking-in-rails-with-vanity-and-google-analytics/
======
Jim_Neath
I've been using Vanity* for a few weeks and I must say, it's the cat's
pyjamas.

* <http://github.com/assaf/vanity/>

